# GSD Military PTSD Service Dog For Adoption



## K9luver

This is Bella :wub:

She is a rescue of mine, i've had her for quit a bit of time, i cannot seem to let her go or find a right match for her. She's a 3 year old PTSD service dog, who's very well trained & just came back from a tour in Afghanistan with a fellow Marine. She's up for adoption, id love for her to go to a service member who could use her & whats she's been trained to do her whole life! She loves working & pleasing. She will be by your side every second. Id love to keep her as a "pet" but she's much happier with her vest on & working. Ive been taking her as a therapy dog visiting nursing homes, schools & hospitals to kinda just get her out there & "working" to keep her happy. Im wiling to give her to someone who needs her.. Reply or PM me if interested, We are in San Diego area.


----------



## Zeeva

Wow. She is gorgeous. I hope you find the right home for her--she deserves it  

I wish I could take in a well trained pup...


----------



## JakodaCD OA

she's a beauty, please please thoroughly check potential adoptees, there are to many 'scammers' out there


----------



## K9luver

Oh totally! I plan too for sure, thank you  


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## KatsMuse

Here's a story with link you might be interested in, to help a soldier.


Finding comfort in training service dogs for other wounded vets - News - Stripes


----------



## SewSleepy

Have you tried contacting the local VA hospital, or VFW? They might be able to put you in touch with someone in need.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## KatsMuse

SewSleepy said:


> Have you tried contacting the local VA hospital, or VFW? They might be able to put you in touch with someone in need.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


My daughter, former military and RN , works for the VA. She sees a lot of servicemen returning from overseas...they need dogs for soldiers. Problem is, they have no one to screen them.


----------



## KatsMuse

She is a beauty! :wub:
Hope she gets a good home.


----------



## Medictao

Hi k9luver! I realize this is a long shot but I am looking for a PTSD service dog for myself (veteran who young and service connected 100% for PTSD) and live in the San Diego area. Bella sounds amazing, is she still with you? Thanks!


----------



## Miles M. vom Heede

K9luver said:


> This is Bella :wub:
> 
> She is a rescue of mine, i've had her for quit a bit of time, i cannot seem to let her go or find a right match for her. She's a 3 year old PTSD service dog, who's very well trained & just came back from a tour in Afghanistan with a fellow Marine. She's up for adoption, id love for her to go to a service member who could use her & whats she's been trained to do her whole life! She loves working & pleasing. She will be by your side every second. Id love to keep her as a "pet" but she's much happier with her vest on & working. Ive been taking her as a therapy dog visiting nursing homes, schools & hospitals to kinda just get her out there & "working" to keep her happy. Im wiling to give her to someone who needs her.. Reply or PM me if interested, We are in San Diego area.


I am a veteran with hearing loss, post stift man syndrom and manisch
depression. I am looking for such a dog. She would have it very good by me. lots of work outs, playing and most of all she would be my helper.

I live in germany and I am willing to come to you and pick her up.

Miles


----------



## Miles M. vom Heede

K9luver said:


> This is Bella :wub:
> 
> She is a rescue of mine, i've had her for quit a bit of time, i cannot seem to let her go or find a right match for her. She's a 3 year old PTSD service dog, who's very well trained & just came back from a tour in Afghanistan with a fellow Marine. She's up for adoption, id love for her to go to a service member who could use her & whats she's been trained to do her whole life! She loves working & pleasing. She will be by your side every second. Id love to keep her as a "pet" but she's much happier with her vest on & working. Ive been taking her as a therapy dog visiting nursing homes, schools & hospitals to kinda just get her out there & "working" to keep her happy. Im wiling to give her to someone who needs her.. Reply or PM me if interested, We are in San Diego area.


I forgot to say ... I have very long history with service dogs

my email is [email protected]


----------



## onyx'girl

This thread is very old, I wonder if Bella has been placed? I hope you find a SD Miles!


----------



## DVWhlz

*In Desperate Need of PTSD Service Dog*

I live in the Dallas Metroplex of Farmers Branch, Im a disabled Marine. Not only am i currently in a wheelchair but im also having PTSD episodes on a Daily basis now. I used to have a PTSD dog, but he is with a new family now. If anyone know of a PTSD service dog available in the Dallas Metroplex please let me know via Email: _(Email removed by Mod)_

Thanks DVWhlz


------------------------------------------------------------------------

*It is not a very safe practice to list email or phone information into the Internet where thousands of people can see this.

Instead it would be better to ask people to list SD agencies that serve your area. Also please remember that any listed need to be researced and info verified as there are many that are either poorly run or even down right scams. *


----------



## melissa3184

*Service Dog*



K9luver said:


> Oh totally! I plan too for sure, thank you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


I was wondering if you have any service dogs up for adoption that you would like to adopt to a great friend of mine. His name is Jesse Murphee and he has lost his legs over three years fighting for our country. He is a wonderful person with a big heart who just recently got married and has been for a few years looking for a service dog for hiself. His wife has put a cry out on facebook and to many of Jesse's friends to donate or help him find a dog that will be that special friend for him. He lives in Colorado and I would really like to be able to help him out. I personally do not know anything about service dogs I do know he has PTSD and has also battled many surgeries and emotions throughout these last four years. He does so much for people and is also in the wounded warriors where he travels and talks to others as well as helping them when they have been wounded as well. I would really like it if you could help him. 

Thanks 
Melissa Payne


----------



## ILGHAUS

No one posting on this thread is a supplier of Service Dogs. We do have listings of various organizations in this section that would be one place to begin. I'll try to get back later to help you find some.


----------



## ILGHAUS

Since your friend was in the military and he may want or need to go to various military locations he may want to look into an ADI approved trainer. Not to get into all of the ins and outs on this again but some military locations will only allow a dog from an ADI approved trainer or facility onto their property. For more on this you can do some Internet searches and I also have posted some threads at the top of this section. 


Quote from ADI website:
Assistance Dogs International (ADI) is a coalition of not for profit assistance dog organisations. The purpose of ADI is to improve the areas of training, placement, and utilization of assistance dogs, staff and volunteer education, as well as educating the public about assistance dogs, and advocating for the legal rights of people with disabilities partnered with assistance dogs.

A listing of their members is located on the website also.
To get you started I am posting the link for those located in Colorado but do not limit the search to only those organizations in the same state.
Assistance Dogs International : Colorado

Also just because an organization is listed do not automatically consider it to be what is needed. Always research further and ask lots of questions. With those answers then verify that what they are telling you is in fact truthful

He may decide to look elsewhere for a SD other than those on this site. But it is a place to begin and by reading many of these organization websites you will begin to have a better understanding of what is offered. Take notes for questions you may want to ask when you begin physically contacting various organizations. 

Remember to read contracts very carefully before signing anything. Some organizations will demand that there not be any other dogs (or other animals) in the house, that the owner only feeds a particular food, that when the dog retires it must be returned, and on and on. Never, never give any money as a deposit before knowing what will be on the contract. 

Good luck in your search.


----------



## threecrows

*reply to K9luver*

I saw your posts from 2012. I am very interested in adopting a German Shepard with training as a PTSD service dog.

Please contact me at [email protected].

I do not normally follow forums or threads.

Thank you!!!


----------



## ILGHAUS

There are thousands of people looking for a PSD and a vast number of them need one that is trained to respond to PTS needs. Several have posted on this thread looking for them.

When looking be very careful of scam organizations and trainers. 

For those who are interested read some of our previous threads in this section, join some Assistance / Service Dogs Facebook Groups and do Internet Searches for the good and the bad reviews.

Before signing any contract read it very carefully. Better yet have your lawyer review it with you. 

Did you know that ...
some organizations will not allow other pets in your home?
deposits that you put down may not be refundable?
funds that come in through a fundraiser may go another client if you back out?
some organizations will remove a dog from you if you do not feed the brand of dog food that they tell you to?

This thread has served its original purpose and while there is information that is of educational assistance for those searching, I am going to close it. 
*Please, we can not help search for an individual dog for an individual person.*


----------

